# can you have...



## waywardgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

hashimoto's and have thyroid cancer?
I know this is probably a silly question but I have had some lymph nodes in my neck and head that have been swollen for the past 5 years. It is starting to concern me.
My levels have been good...perfect even. I take armour and have done well with it, However, I still have some serious symptoms with no explanation. I have started losing my hair and I don't understand why 4 years after being diagnosed and stable this is happening now. I also have some other odd symptoms that have no explanation. My regular doctor feels something else is wrong with me but doesn't know what.

Would getting the lymph nodes in my neck biopsied be a good idea?
Or am I just being silly?
I mean, can you have thyroid cancer but have stable thyroid levels?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

waywardgirl said:


> hashimoto's and have thyroid cancer?
> I know this is probably a silly question but I have had some lymph nodes in my neck and head that have been swollen for the past 5 years. It is starting to concern me.
> My levels have been good...perfect even. I take armour and have done well with it, However, I still have some serious symptoms with no explanation. I have started losing my hair and I don't understand why 4 years after being diagnosed and stable this is happening now. I also have some other odd symptoms that have no explanation. My regular doctor feels something else is wrong with me but doesn't know what.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. Oh, indeed!! You sure can and as a matter of fact, research shows that those w/Hashimoto's and Graves' are much more likely to have cancer.

RAIU (radioactive uptake) is in order here and FNA of the lymphs. YES!

Please read this........

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Papillary cancer usually manifests in swollen lymph nodes (Neck, clavicle area.)

This definitely needs ruled in or out. Preferably out.

What are your thyroid levels like? Can you share your most recent labs and the ranges? We do need ranges.

TSH should be kept suppressed in Hashi's and Graves' patients.

Let us know what you decide to do here and again, welcome.


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

I find this intriguing and concerning since I've had perpetually swollen lymph nodes from a very young age--and I mean, as a six year old child. Off and on I have swollen, painless lymphs around my neck and clavicle area.

Cancer aside, however, it makes sense if your immune system is killing your thyroid, your lymphs would be swollen pretty often.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes you can! I did. I think perhaps the disease process and the damaged tissue as a result probably lends itself toward cancerous growth. I believe I read at some point that people with Hashimoto's do have a higher risk of thyroid cancer.


----------



## waywardgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for answering. Sorry, I forgot I posted this!

Anyway, I do not have the labs. I always get copies of them but I spaced this last time. Everything was optimal, though. It always has been since I've started treatment. It's only been slightly off during my last pregnancy 2 years ago. I've done all my hashi homework after my since was born (4 1/2 years ago) and I was diagnosed. My TSH is always around a 1.
I just can't figure out why I don't feel well. My hair has been falling out in droves for a year now. My part just keeps getting wider and wider. My lymph nodes never go down. I have constant body aches, a swollen tongue which I think might be causing some apnea at night. I've had my heart and lungs checked and I've been tested for everything under the sun but everything only comes back mildly abnormal. My doctor thinks I _could_ have lupus but nothing comes back definitive enough.
I've been having my regular doctor treat my thyroid since my last child was born but after reading this maybe I will go see an endo again. 
I never have much luck with endos. My experiences haven't been so great with them. I just want to feel better. : /
Thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

waywardgirl said:


> Thank you for answering. Sorry, I forgot I posted this!
> 
> Anyway, I do not have the labs. I always get copies of them but I spaced this last time. Everything was optimal, though. It always has been since I've started treatment. It's only been slightly off during my last pregnancy 2 years ago. I've done all my hashi homework after my since was born (4 1/2 years ago) and I was diagnosed. My TSH is always around a 1.
> I just can't figure out why I don't feel well. My hair has been falling out in droves for a year now. My part just keeps getting wider and wider. My lymph nodes never go down. I have constant body aches, a swollen tongue which I think might be causing some apnea at night. I've had my heart and lungs checked and I've been tested for everything under the sun but everything only comes back mildly abnormal. My doctor thinks I _could_ have lupus but nothing comes back definitive enough.
> ...


Sure could be more helpful if we had your most recent labs and ranges.

Did you have Anti-DNA, C3, C4 which is difinitive for Lupus? If your tongue is swollen, that is call macroglossia.

•Acquired causes (Categories have been assigned to simplify the list, but there can be overlap of a particular etiology into more than one of these categories.)
◦Metabolic/endocrine
■Hypothyroidism
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/873658-overview

More on macroglossia http://www.springerlink.com/content/w3301503xmk53771/

If your lymph nodes are swollen, I highly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to rule cancer in or out.

Your TSH is not the only thing that counts. You need the following work-up ..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Making sure you get FREE T3 and FREE T4, RAIU and Ferritin

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

This is the only way that I know of to get to the bottom of this. When was the last time you had thyroid panel done? (Meaning TSH, T4 and T3)


----------



## waywardgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I know that having the ranges helps. I usually do get copies but like I said i didn't get them this time since everything is always (I can assure you) normal. I had the TSH and the free T4 and free T3 and T4 total done about 3 months ago. I've had high anti thyroid antibodies 4 years ago when I had a slew if tests done. I haven't had them tested since, though. The endos I saw always said there was no point to testing them so they wouldn't do it.

For the lupus She just did the ANA, sed rate, and c-reactive protein. The ANA came back slightly abnormal as did the c-reactive. Nothing definitive. About 4 years ago I had the Anti-DNA one done and it was normal.
I do think I need to see another endocrinologist. Even if everything is fine I just need that peace of mind about my lymph nodes. It seems odd to me that they have been swollen for so long. Now I just have to find one that will take me seriously. : /
Thanks you for your help. I look at the lab test site often but i have not read about macroglossia before. I knew it was a hypo symptom but it's never gone away for me. and I don't _think_ I've had my ferritn checked before. I might have but i don't recall.
you've been really helpful, thank you again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

waywardgirl said:


> I know that having the ranges helps. I usually do get copies but like I said i didn't get them this time since everything is always (I can assure you) normal. I had the TSH and the free T4 and free T3 and T4 total done about 3 months ago. I've had high anti thyroid antibodies 4 years ago when I had a slew if tests done. I haven't had them tested since, though. The endos I saw always said there was no point to testing them so they wouldn't do it.
> 
> For the lupus She just did the ANA, sed rate, and c-reactive protein. The ANA came back slightly abnormal as did the c-reactive. Nothing definitive. About 4 years ago I had the Anti-DNA one done and it was normal.
> I do think I need to see another endocrinologist. Even if everything is fine I just need that peace of mind about my lymph nodes. It seems odd to me that they have been swollen for so long. Now I just have to find one that will take me seriously. : /
> ...


You keep on saying normal but you should not have any Anti-DNA and that is true for a lot of other stuff as well.

Your labs for instance can be in normal range but yet not in the right place for you.

You are welcome. I would like to help you better but feel handicapped w/o numbers and ranges.


----------



## waywardgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Andros said:


> You keep on saying normal but you should not have any Anti-DNA and that is true for a lot of other stuff as well.
> 
> Your labs for instance can be in normal range but yet not in the right place for you.
> 
> You are welcome. I would like to help you better but feel handicapped w/o numbers and ranges.


No, I understand all that. I know all about hypothyroidism. MY best TSH is as close to a 1 as possible. It has been that except for going up to 2.4 when I was newly pregnant almost 3 years ago. It has been at around a 1 ever since. The free T3 and free T4 have been perfect for ME as well.
Please know I do know about all of that. I spent a whole year going to doctors and finding what my right levels are. I JUST DON'T HAVE MY LATEST LABS. They are fine, though. I read them, reviewed them, I just forgot to get the copy of these last labs that were done. I have copies of all the billion other times it has been tests.
Ive had a positive ana with a low titer a few times now ( I think 3 times) . I had the Anti-dna 4 years ago and that was normal. Sorry if there was confusion on that.


----------

